# Honda GX 240 Log Spliter



## mrmark (Aug 31, 2004)

I am working on a GX240 motor thats been sitting for about three years. I cleaned out all the gas, Tank and Carb. New plug, Fresh gas. When I try to start it, it runs for about 2 Seconds then stops? I cleaned the bowl and Float. It's sound like its only running on the eitther that I'm spraying in? Help..


----------



## Hitchhiker (Sep 4, 2004)

*Needle Valve*

Perhaps the needle valve is stuck or clogged up not allowing any fuel to pass? Also, you might check the fuel cutoff valve to make sure fuel is getting past it.


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

take out the float needle and float and check out the white gasket under the needle looks like a white washer it make be crushed/corroded replace it and also clean out the port in which it covers this is most likely where your problem is 

steve


----------



## jworacing (Jan 16, 2005)

The main jet and or Emulsion tube is plugged and they need to be cleaned. This can be accomplished by removing the float bowl. In the same hole that bowl bolt was in you find the main jet. Unscrew it and it will usually fall out. The main jet holds the emulsion tube in place it might fall out or you may have to persuade it come out by going down the throat of the carb. You will see as small brasss tube sticking up from the bootom section of the throat. After the main jet has been removed push it down with a screw driver and they will usually popou the bottom. You will see it has many holes of various sizes drilled around it's circumfrence, clean them all out and reassemble. you should be good to go.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

jwo racing hit it on the head


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

how about ya sell the honda on ebay, and get a briggs


----------

